# Crate Matting



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

What about the foam mats you can get almost everywhere, that are 2x2? You would ideally have to put a grate or something down under them for the water to drain, but they'd be comfy, easy to clean and cheap to replace as needed.

I used to have a wood 'base' that sat inside the crates, with the blue camping foam glued on, same idea, worked great, but as the foam wore you'd have to scrape the whole thing down and reglue, messy!


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

We have friends with stall matting from a farm supply store... they cut it to crate size and inserted. VERY heavy but FABULOUS traction, cleanable, waterproof, etc. That sort of thing is in the van I'm driving now and I -love- it.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

A lot of the field people around here use the orange "anti-fatigue" matting that's got holes in it, you can cut it to fit, and it's pretty cheap. I hear you can get it at costco.
try this link
Costco - Crown 36" x 60 "Anti-Fatigue Rubber Mat Black

but I've seen it in orange.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

RedDogs said:


> We have friends with stall matting from a farm supply store... they cut it to crate size and inserted. VERY heavy but FABULOUS traction, cleanable, waterproof, etc. That sort of thing is in the van I'm driving now and I -love- it.


I use livestock matting. I didn't get the super thick horse stall mats; I got the 1/4" (I think) stuff and cut it to fit my crates. One mat made enough smaller mats to fit 3 36" crates and 1 42" crate. It cost about $30 IIRC.

I have some friends with Primo Pads. They are super nice, but a bit pricey.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I buy that rubber floor matting from Home Depot and then cut it to shape. I think it cost about $20. I can put a soft bed on top, but take it off when field training.

This is what I Have
Buffalo Tools Anti-Fatigue Rubber Mat Flat 3 Ft. by 5 Ft. - RMAT35 at The Home Depot


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> A lot of the field people around here use the orange "anti-fatigue" matting that's got holes in it, you can cut it to fit, and it's pretty cheap. I hear you can get it at costco.
> try this link
> Costco - Crown 36" x 60 "Anti-Fatigue Rubber Mat Black
> 
> but I've seen it in orange.


This is pretty much exactly what I have, works great! Mira does try and chew it on occasion, when I am training Barley, so I need to take it out.


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

I've been looking at Primo Pads. Right now I have the fatigue mats (not the ones with the holes, but the cushy, foam-like ones) cut down to size, but my young one has dug a hole in his, so I'm looking for something to replace it.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Well, the saddle shop I went to did not have stall matting, so I ended up at Home Depot. I looked at the anti-fatigue matting but eventually decided on---and outdoor door mat! So far it works great,has a little design on it too.


----------

